# RAM Air IV heads



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Hey all,

Found a set of OE RAM Air IV heads in a shed.

Anyone know how much they should go for? A nice old guy had his 69 convertible numbers matching car stolen from him by his Grandson who dumped it for drug money.

I'm trying to help him sell these heads and a few other parts to help him get "a little" back out of the situation.

Thanks for any help, Dan


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Nice clean (vatted, magged, shotblasted) no damage, no previous port work 722's are in the $3500 range, possible more. If he has NOS valve train pieces such as NOS valve springs and NOS oil defector asm pieces...more. 

Regret hearing of the car being stolen, esp by a famly member. Has your friend tried recovering it through the authority's? original engine RAIV converts aren't exactly run of the mill GTO's and are highl sought after by longtime restorer/collectors.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks PH... no, car was sold and parted out - a real shame. There are only a few parts left like these heads etc...



Pinion head said:


> Nice clean (vatted, magged, shotblasted) no damage, no previous port work 722's are in the $3500 range, possible more. If he has NOS valve train pieces such as NOS valve springs and NOS oil defector asm pieces...more.
> 
> Regret hearing of the car being stolen, esp by a famly member. Has your friend tried recovering it through the authority's? original engine RAIV converts aren't exactly run of the mill GTO's and are highl sought after by longtime restorer/collectors.


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

"...Anyone know how much they should go for?..."


Lots of guys will probably go $3500 just for resale. The guys who really need 'em for a RAIV resto, will give at least $5000 or more for a good set, that has not been butchered with porting. Most of the guys doing these high dollar restos, are not concerned about a few thousand extra here and there. Many times they just want the correct parts for a rare car they'll put in their muclecar collection.

So, If they are in good rebuildable condition, I wouldn't take any less than $5000. I think I remember seeing an NOS set advertised for $10,000, in the last year or so. 

The best place to advertise 'em is probably the PY site. Then there is also Hemmings, and Ebay.

Performance Parts For Sale/Wanted - PY Online Forums


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks OldSkool!


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Making my mouth water here....

Bear


----------

